# Connexion iPad au Net via mon iPhone



## StoneGuad (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 

Ceci est mon premier post concernant iPad, vu que je viens de faire cet achat today.
Il s'agit d'un iPad 3 Wifi + 4 G.

Le vendeur me certifie que en situation Hors Wifi, je peux me connecter au Net en rase campagne via mon iPhone et le réseau 3G. Sans connexion physique bien sûr.

Comment procéder ?

Merci de vos avis


----------



## Lauange (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde ici : http://www.webiphone.fr/tuto-le-partage-de-connexion/

Cela ne fonctionne pas avec Orange, c'est une option payante.


----------

